
My users don't understand my app - newbierails
I made an e-learning website linked to a freelancing website. You can learn to code for free in the e-learning website and complete tasks for companies in the freelancing part of the company. But to apply for a task you need to complete its required courses.<p>People who visited my site don&#x27;t seem to understand my idea.<p>Also, people who signed up don&#x27;t understand how to use the app (like how to complete a course or how to apply for a task)<p>So, how can I explain my idea more clearly to visitors and how do I inform my users on how to use my app.
======
gus_massa
It's always your fault, not your users fault. Even if it's your users fault,
they have the money and you want it, so you have to fix it.

Try to get some people that may be users and make them use the app in front of
you. Ask nicely. I remember that someone offered a free coffee in exchange of
the help.

The most important part is that you must be 3 foots away, with your mouth
closed and your arms crossed behind your back. Don't try to help. Don't talk.
Don't give advice.

Only watch!

Did I say that you MUST have your arms crossed?

Watch and see what they do and where they are stuck. When they are completely
stuck talk about their problems. Watch a few, and try to fix the problems they
have. Get more guinea pigs and iterate.

\---

In some internal tool for the university I had similar problems. For example,
after the presentation page they didn't understand how to continue. So I added
a yellow arrow that appears after 10 or 20 seconds, something like the Windows
95 arrow. It fixed the problem. It's not very elegant, but they can't escape
:). But it was important that they can complete the task without help.

~~~
newbierails
I get that what you mean. Thanks for the advice. Ill try to get someone to
review my app in person and watch them use it. And then Ill fix whatever
issues they might have

------
bobblywobbles
Care to share the website?

